# Solution after precipitating silver ?



## JonMiller (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone have a contact name or company that would buy or pick up the solution that is left after refining Copper-silver nitrate through the 
chloride method? . 

Iam going to precipitate out the silver with salt , Iam guessing the copper might make the reaming solution valuable somehow however iam not sure if the Karo syrup or sodium hydroxide might effect that.


----------



## JHS (Nov 6, 2013)

I do not think you understand the process correctly.
You should view lazorsteves video,on silver before you continue.
john


----------



## bigjohn (Nov 6, 2013)

Why would you complicate the process? Use a heavy piece of copper and cement out the silver. Then wash thoroughly with hot distilled water. That leaves you with pretty pure silver. If you want you can run that through a silver cell after casting anode bars.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 6, 2013)

Are you referring to spent electrolyte that you have removed the silver from and now have a solution high in copper to dispose of?

Have you considered dropping the copper with iron to recover the copper? I know a few refiners who recover the copper this way and melt it to use to drop more silver. One guy makes it into shot and tumbles it in a plating barrel to slowly dissolve the copper and displace the silver. 

Anyway after that the iron rich solution can be treated with caustic to remove the iron as a sludge and the water is much less expensive to haul after this process. 

Another option is raise the pH to drop the copper as a hydroxide and sell the cake from the filter press to a copper smelter.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 6, 2013)

I really do love the questions that some newbies bring to the forum :shock: 
I do say this in a good way 8) 

Follow the silver processing threads and videos from member " Kadriver " and you will quickly learn what is needed to be done and what is not.


----------



## JonMiller (Nov 7, 2013)

Hay guys sorry for the misunderstanding iam very new to chemistry. I have tried to cement out with silver however for the amount of material iam 
dissolving its much to hard to find the proper dilution in order for me to properly cement out the silver with copper without the silver crystals redissolving in the solution. 



From what i tested i could completely botch the calculation and leave alot of free acid in solution then add salt to precipitate the silver out without worrying about free acid.


from there i could sell the Silver chloride the way it is or refine it.


----------



## Geo (Nov 8, 2013)

as with AR process, add the nitric in increments or small additions until all the material is dissolved. i know i have some members shaking their heads but i would never recommend adding the expected amount needed as per a formula. these are the types of problems that arise from that approach. X amount of nitric acid will dissolve X amount of metal, you can get that from most any chemistry book. what it cant tell you is the amount of nitric acid that will be returned to the reaction through condensation. if you cover your reaction (like you should) a significant amount of nitric acid will condense on the cover as well as the sides of the reaction vessel and drip back into the reaction. this is an unknown variable. nitric acid can be made to dissolve more metal than it should be able to. by this logic, trying to add the exact amount of acid needed for the reaction is very hard to do.


----------

